# Helmets and ATVs while ice fishing



## Chris Raymond (Jul 15, 2004)

I've learned this is a rule because of this site...but either there are a lot of uninformed ATVing ice fisherman out there or they just don't care about being caught and/or fined. I can't remember the last time I saw a helmeted ice fisherman riding an ATV this year or last. Just an observation.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Same as riding double. I see lots of ATV'ers riding double/triple on lakes which is a violation AND they usually are without helmets also.

They must feel that they live a charmed life or just plain ignorant of the law.


----------



## Chris Raymond (Jul 15, 2004)

wally-eye said:


> Same as riding double. I see lots of ATV'ers riding double/triple on lakes which is a violation AND they usually are without helmets also.
> 
> They must feel that they live a charmed life or just plain ignorant of the law.


I don't know about the realization of multiple riders being an offense (I do see a lot of it though), but I really do suspect that not many realize helmets apply to on ice travel. I never would have known it illegal if I hadn't seen dicussion of it here early last year or some such. Since then, I've paid attention out on the ice as I've walked to my spots and ATVers ride by. It must not be a big enforcement issue around these parts given the apparent lack of concern to the issue exhibited by these riders.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Rules are enforced out of Selfridge launch when the CO is around. Seen it done.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Funny thing is, that I have had a CO tell me that it was OK to NOT have a helmet on if you are pulling a permenant shanty out to set it up. Which I am pretty sure that is not the case. Helmets are to be worn at all times when in motion.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Let this CO tell you it is not Ok.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

I'm seeing alot more enforcement this year & seeing more people with helmets on this year.In the past (includeing last winter)I have been checked many times without mention of a helmet but this winter I got checked for the helmet.

hoffie


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ray, Just so I am clear on this-

If I am driving the ATV, I need a helmet. But I can pull my ATV trailer and have 6 guys riding on it and they do not need one (or pull a dogsled with a couple of guys on it)?

If my ATV is not designed as a 2-up, Then I cannot have any additional riders on the ATV. Is this the correct interpitation?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Exactly correct adjusted3.  :woohoo1:


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks Ray

Mark


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't think I've ever seen this before, 4 happy icons in one thread with 3 in one post at that. I think you're finally loosening up. Way to go Ray :lol: Keep up the good work and thanks.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

If I'm correct, you are also required to have an current ORV sticker.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Helmet Laws Suck!!!!! JMHO

If i'm ice fishing i'm fishing not racing around the ice and or drag racing. if i'm racing i wear my helmet, but when i'm going like 10mph draging a shanty the helmet is just a pain.

Anyways Since most cities aren't enforcing the helmet law for motorcycles people are probably thinking they won't be on the ice or trails.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

dongiese said:


> Helmet Laws Suck!!!!! JMHO
> 
> If i'm ice fishing i'm fishing not racing around the ice and or drag racing. if i'm racing i wear my helmet, but when i'm going like 10mph draging a shanty the helmet is just a pain.
> 
> Anyways Since most cities aren't enforcing the helmet law for motorcycles people are probably thinking they won't be on the ice or trails.


Since most cities?  Maybe some cities but I think most are still enforcing it for motorcycles too.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I also think helmet laws suck. Another is riding 2 up for ice fishing. It is a pain to drag 2 quads to the lake just so you can both ride out. When I go out on inland lakes I do not belive anyone obayes either of these laws. Another thing is if I do happen to fall through the ice on my atv, I would much rather not have my helmet on under water.

Joe


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks Boehr, Some is correct.

Around me there is enough not doing anything that I don't even notice someone riding without a helmet anymore.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I personally like the helmet law and even when I'm in Indiana (which is often in the summer because we go down just to eat) on my bike I wear my helmet. I have crashed a bike before and took 17 stitches in the head. My helmet looked like a spider web after hitting the car that decided to turn left right in front of me. If it wasn't for my helmet there is no doubt my skull would have been spider webbed too and would have been hurt a lot worse than I was. 

I also, going no faster than about 15 mph on a snowmobile have been thrown when I hit a foreign object covered in the snow. Was thrown in front on the snowmobile landing on top of the front part of the ski with my head taking impact from the ski. No injury to myself because of a helmet and that was many many years before the helmet laws for snowmobiles. I have always worn a helmet when operating a snowmobile since 1972 and my personal opinion is those that don't wear a helmet probably have hit their head already or they would be smarter than they are.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

LMAO Boehr,

good point. I've rode with and without and to tell you the truth more with.


----------



## UnkaD (Mar 11, 2003)

If you're being pulled in a trailer or anything behind a quad you have to have a helmet on also. I learned the hard way.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

UnkaD said:


> If you're being pulled in a trailer or anything behind a quad you have to have a helmet on also. I learned the hard way.



UnkaD, 
I hope you are not telling us that you were issued a ticket??????
Because only need the helmet if riding on the machine!!!!


----------

